# برنامج com3lab



## احمد عصام (9 مارس 2008)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو منكم من يملك اويعرف اين يمكن ان اجد برنامج com3lab


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2008)

اخى
استخدم جوجل ستجد موقع الشركة المنتجة
http://www.smitechasia.com.sg/product.php?selected_product_id=1
وربما تجد بعض المواقع الأخرى التى تضع نسخ مشاركة


----------



## احمد عصام (10 مارس 2008)

الف شكر ليك يأخ ماجد عباس وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------

